# pros and cons of cold air intake



## Lrossxxl (Jan 28, 2007)

well i know people have different opinions about short ram and cold air intakes but i would like to here some of your opinions on the issue.. i currently have a 98 max gxe that was given to me with a blown trany, drive axels, brakes and other minor things after putting 3 grand into getting everything fix i have decided to go back to my old ways and play a little bit with this car. as some one posted before the nissan max is a sports car in a tuxedo, and i know it has a lot of potently.. i would like to put a cold ir intake in there to start but im worried about getting water into the intake and blowing my engine. now living in upstate ny thats something i have to worry about.. any opinions,options, or ideals would be helpful thanks


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

If you're worried about water ingestion, just get an underhood warm air intake and don't worry about it.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

brianw said:


> If you're worried about water ingestion, just get an underhood warm air intake and don't worry about it.


+1. Get the short ram and be done with it.


----------



## BeZerK2112 (Aug 28, 2006)

As long as you have good wheel wells get the cold air. I didn't and my cone filter got covered in slush but no water got into the engine. IMO that can only happen if you start your car in a puddle.


----------



## Tony Dog (May 1, 2007)

I put in an Injen intake that points down into the grill (I guess the definition of cold air intake). I think about the water issue, but have not had heard of a problem unless it is "feet" deep. The only think I can tell you is you need to keep it clean or you WILL notice the difference. There is a kit that uses a special oil. It's another piece of maintenance, but I have the guys at Mr. Tire do it when they change the oil.



Lrossxxl said:


> well i know people have different opinions about short ram and cold air intakes but i would like to here some of your opinions on the issue.. i currently have a 98 max gxe that was given to me with a blown trany, drive axels, brakes and other minor things after putting 3 grand into getting everything fix i have decided to go back to my old ways and play a little bit with this car. as some one posted before the nissan max is a sports car in a tuxedo, and i know it has a lot of potently.. i would like to put a cold ir intake in there to start but im worried about getting water into the intake and blowing my engine. now living in upstate ny thats something i have to worry about.. any opinions,options, or ideals would be helpful thanks


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

as long as you have your splast guards on you should be 100% fine...dont take my word for it but my friend is dropped like 2.25 inches all around has no splash guards and the injen and he doggs it rain or shine so...


----------



## GTFORZA (Jul 20, 2006)

have you thought about going with the cold air intake and boxing it in w/ fiberglass or sheet metal. You cover every direction of the filter with at least a 1" clearence and have the front fully openfor free flow and safety. On ebay you can also by bypass valves for cold air's (no valve, just a little filter for water lock in a cold air)


----------

